# What age...



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

14 or so. Unless you count a lead rein class when i was 3 lol


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I think somewhere around 10, I am trying to remember exactly but I know we started going to pony club meets and open shows with my trainer at about the same time and that was when I was 10.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I've never been to a show/been in a show, ever, and I'm 19, 20 in September. I love to be in one sometime but I doubt I'll ever get the chance since there just aren't shows around here for some reason but I like to dream! Haha


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I go to the ocassional hack show and only started to go recently so about 15


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

9 or 10 .. I was young but it was great experience!


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

umm it will be this spring/summer so ill be 13! but my trainer started at 6 showing!!


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

I was 14. I had made the switch from Dressage to H/J at 13, never did any dressage shows.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I actually did the odd occasional show since I was about 5, but I've only started actually getting right into showing when I was 13. Age is only in your head.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I started with lead line (not very heavy only like 4 or 6 shows) then I showed a lot from 8-13 then went SLOW from 14-16 and now heavily since I was 17 (I am 21 now). Made a 'switch' from Hunters to Breed show but my heart lies with Hunters. However I am surrounded by breed shows so hehe D has to play all rounder horsey


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I would have been 8 at my first "out of barn" show.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll be old by time I first start showing


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

I started doing shows when I was 14 and turned 15 right before the last show of the summer  The only classes Ive done are w/t equitation and pleasure and Halter. I've only showed one horse, which is the horse I own now.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I did my first and only show at age 28, and my daughter started showing last summer at age 5. Providing we find a new trainer soon, we will both be showing this spring/summer.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I showed for the first time when I was 11 and didn't like it. I didn't show again until I was 17 and now I love shows.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

dynamite, don't worry. Be really prepared for your first show and you'll kick butt.


----------

